# Chris Mihm



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What are we expecting out of Chris Mihm this year? We all know that his level of play took a great dive after he suffered that back injury about 50 games into the season. However, he did not play well on the road the entire season. If he can stay healthy all year long, and with Phil coaching, I'd expect a few more games like the outstanding season opener he had against Denver and his career-game against the Magic. 

Some of Chris' best games last year (all at home):

Nov. 2 vs. Denver: 23pts, 12rbs, 2blks
Nov. 7 vs. Atlanta: 19pts, 10rbs, 4blks
Dec. 3 vs. Golden State: 15pts, 10rbs
Dec. 8 vs. Phoenix: 18pts, 6rbs
Dec. 12 vs. Orlando: 25pts, 14rbs, 2blks
Dec. 22 vs. New Orleans: 11pts, 21rbs, 5blks
Jan. 28 vs. New Jersey: 14pts, 10rbs, 3blks
Jan. 30 vs. Charlotte: 16pts, 12rbs, 5blks
Feb. 22 vs. Boston: 19pts, 15rbs, 4blks

At times, he looked like an All-Star. At other times, he made us understand why the Cavs and Celtics let him go. I'd like to see him add some meat to bulk up, but it will be interesting to see how Phil uses him next season.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

i'm not gonna make any predictions, but he has to play better on the road. he does great at home, but on the road, he basically disapears.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He'll be more productive than Brown... regardless of where Kwame ends up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ I don't know about that Jamel. 

Anyway, as long as the expectations for Mihm aren't ever too high, he should be fine. The Lakers backup center of the future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He'll be more productive than Brown... regardless of where Kwame ends up.












"Whoa... Not so fast my friend."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He'll be more productive than Brown... regardless of where Kwame ends up.


Darnit Jamel! I started this thread to talk about something *other* than Kwame!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Darnit Jamel! I started this thread to talk about something *other* than Kwame!


My bad...

I predict Mihm will still be the same mentally weak player... look great and play with agression at home and be timid and dissapear on the road. I expect his scoring to decrease or stay the same since he'll be playing a lot more off the weak side and his rebounding to increase. I expect 11 points, 8 boards and 1.5 blocks in 28 minutes. 














Kwame- 8 points, 8 boards in 30 minutes


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Wasn't Mihm bothered by shin splints in the second half of the year?


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

I expect something like 12 ppg, 8 rpg e 1,5 bpg. And I really hoope he show for the games on the road...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another topic of discussion....

Looking back on that trade we made with Boston, we made out like bandits!

Gary Payton, Rick Fox and a first round pick for Chris Mihm, Chucky Atkins and Jumaine Jones

Sure, we didn't get Marcus Banks, yada yada yada. We don't need to go over that again. But it was probably a blessing that we got JJ instead. Jones certainly had a better season than Banks. Mihm was a diamond (not a big shiney one, but still a diamond) in the ruff and Chucky was at least a decent PG. Sure, Chuckles can't play defense, but he really is only a backup PG. He played better than he's known for at times last season.

As for what the Celtics got, Gary Payton was worse last year than he was two years ago and he's not coming back to the Celtics next season. Rick Fox retired and hopefully, with Phil back, that pick won't be that great.

1 decent player and a first rounder for 3 decent players = I'll take it!

:clap: :cheers: Good job on that one Mitchigan!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

luizmelo said:


> I expect something like 12 ppg, 8 rpg e 1,5 bpg. And I really hoope he show for the games on the road...


He definitely needs to improve his rebounding numbers. With his size and athleticism, he should be pulling down 9 or 10rpg, 6.7 is just not enough.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hopefully Mihm can do on the road what he did at home.. That would be the first step to helpin this team more.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

its funny...before, our bench was like crap and it was basically shaq and kobe....now our bench is decent and we are losing


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I expect and hope for better performances on the road from him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, benches are overrated, starting 5 maters the most


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Getting a decent starting C for crap is making out like bandits and best part is that Atkins and Jones deals end really fast.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I've completely given up hope on Chris Mihm being anything other then a 'decent' at best center in this league since his knee problems in Cleveland. He only showed his potential in a few games, and it was very rare to see any passion in him. Not only is this guy skilled, but when playing with emotions, he can just feed off of that .. I saw him play with some fire under his *** a few times and was left impressed.

Regardless of what he could be, I predict him to have on and off nights - a symbol of his weakness to stay out on the court and consistently play to his best; the guy is mentally weak. Look for around 10 points per game and 8 boards.


----------

